# kdenlive - QT versioning issues.



## SIGNALSOUT (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello,
I tried to install kdenlive via a mish mash of ports and packages. and have done several things to resolve this issue with no avail.

When running kdenlive from term I get this error:
Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50c02) with this library (version 0x50c01)
Abort trap
and I think it does vice versa when I change it? I attempted a upgrade -f and it downgraded it?

Has anyone been able to get kdenlive working on FreeBSD 12.0?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2019)

SIGNALSOUT said:


> I attempted a upgrade -f and it downgraded it?


You're mixing quarterly packages with latest ports.


----------



## SIGNALSOUT (Apr 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You're mixing quarterly packages with latest ports.



Ahhhh.

url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",

I changed pkg to latest. Thanks for your help.


----------

